# viper 5901 in 97 civic



## bmorei9s06 (Jan 19, 2010)

hey guys. im new here and looking to get some info. got a 97 civic cx 5speed. i am having problems with my remote start. i was messing with the pit stop mode and ever since it hasnt been working right. the system doesnt seem to remember the settings cause i have to keep programming the remote start. i turned the neutral safety switch to off cause my dad was driving the car. well i was curious and tried starting and got the remote start error so i know the switch was working. on the 2 way remote the manual transmission light was on. when i tried starting with switch disabled it went off and when i turned the switch back on to remote start, the light went off and got the remote start error. also when i tried using the 1-way remote it wouldnt arm/disarm or lock/unlock. i did program the 1 way remote last night. is there something going on causing the system to not remember the settings?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

bmorei9s06 said:


> hey guys. im new here and looking to get some info. got a 97 civic cx 5speed. i am having problems with my remote start. i was messing with the pit stop mode and ever since it hasnt been working right. the system doesnt seem to remember the settings cause i have to keep programming the remote start. i turned the neutral safety switch to off cause my dad was driving the car. well i was curious and tried starting and got the remote start error so i know the switch was working. on the 2 way remote the manual transmission light was on. when i tried starting with switch disabled it went off and when i turned the switch back on to remote start, the light went off and got the remote start error. also when i tried using the 1-way remote it wouldnt arm/disarm or lock/unlock. i did program the 1 way remote last night. is there something going on causing the system to not remember the settings?


 Make sure you don't have it set to car number two on the remote's may try a total reset(power down the unit).


----------



## bmorei9s06 (Jan 19, 2010)

how would i go about that? powering down the unit?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Unplug the main harness from the brain, when you do it leave it unplugged for about 10 minutes.


----------



## bmorei9s06 (Jan 19, 2010)

ok cool thanks. cause this is getting rather annoying lol. also i am having problem pairing the 1-way remote.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

bmorei9s06 said:


> ok cool thanks. cause this is getting rather annoying lol. also i am having problem pairing the 1-way remote.


 I'm not sure what you mean, you mean with another car or what the same car?

It needs to be programmed or will need to be re programmed into the starter once you figure out the other problems, you may do well to take it to a Viper dealer they will do the work for free. Take care of everything at one time, they don't charge you for programming, and if there is an issue witch needs repair you'll be there already............


----------



## bmorei9s06 (Jan 19, 2010)

no i am trying to pair the 1-way remote to the same system so my father can use my key. this is just annoying me right now cause i have to reprogram the remote start every time i get out the car.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

bmorei9s06 said:


> no i am trying to pair the 1-way remote to the same system so my father can use my key. this is just annoying me right now cause i have to reprogram the remote start every time i get out the car.


 IT shouldn't be like that, here's a link to the manual just in case
http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/downloads.asp?srch=all&term=5901
(source the12volt.com)

Maybe when you did pit stop mode it went into program some how? Just guessing, if there is anything you don't understand in the manual ask me.


----------



## bmorei9s06 (Jan 19, 2010)

what if i were to ground the neutral safety switch input wire (black/white)? would it still work? i have everything connected up correctly, i just dont understand why the system doesnt keep the remote start programmed. it seems when i start the car and put the e-brake down, it takes it out of manual transmission start mode. and before i exit i have to reprogram it. my friend who has a 99 civic si with the same alarm doesnt have on problem with his remote starting.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

You could try it....... I'd think it needs to be warranted for a new unit.


----------



## bmorei9s06 (Jan 19, 2010)

what are you saying that the brain might be bad?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

bmorei9s06 said:


> what are you saying that the brain might be bad?


 Sounds like it!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

The neutral safety has to be grounded down. Also your RS unit has to be connected to CONSTANT 12V power, or it will clear its memory when the vehicle is off, ohh and both of the power wires have to be connected to different 12v sources or you will pull too many amps through the line.


----------



## bmorei9s06 (Jan 19, 2010)

ok i am going to try and ground it down. also it is connected to constant 12v power cause when i set it from the remote, it remembers but when i get in the car, and do the key takeover method, that is when the manual transmission start option goes away after it says remote start off and i have to reprogram it before i get out.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

is the brake wire connected correctly?


----------



## bmorei9s06 (Jan 19, 2010)

Yea I am pretty sure its hooked up right...the solid green with the white stripe correct? Or is it the solid white with green stripe?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

if it says green/white, that means green wire with a white stripe.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

12 VOLT CONSTANT WHITE (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
STARTER BLACK/WHITE (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
STARTER 2 N/A 
IGNITION 1 BLACK/YELLOW (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
IGNITION 2 N/A 
IGNITION 3 N/A 
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 1 YELLOW (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 2 WHITE/BLACK (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
KEYSENSE N/A 
PARKING LIGHTS ( - ) N/A 
PARKING LIGHTS ( + ) RED/BLACK (+) IN DRIVERS KICK PANEL 
POWER LOCK GREEN/WHITE (TYPE B) @ BLUE PLUG IN DRIVERS KICK PANEL 
POWER UNLOCK GREEN/ORANGE (TYPE B) @ BLUE PLUG IN DRIVERS KICK PANEL 
LOCK MOTOR WIRE WHITE/RED (+) IN DRIVERS KICK PANEL, at DOOR HARNESS 
DOOR TRIGGER LIGHT GREEN/RED (-) LOW IN DRIVERS KICK PANEL 
DOMELIGHT SUPERVISION LIGHT GREEN/BLACK (-), Requires Part #775 Relay IN DRIVERS A PILLAR 
TRUNK RELEASE N/A 
SLIDING POWER DOOR N/A 
HORN BLUE to GRAY @ STEERING COLUMN HARNESS 
TACH BLUE, See NOTE *1 @ TACH TEST CONNECTOR 
WAIT TO START LIGHT N/A 
BRAKE GREEN/WHITE (+) @ SWITCH ABOVE BRAKE PEDAL 
FACTORY ALARM DISARM N/A 
ANTI-THEFT N/A


----------



## bmorei9s06 (Jan 19, 2010)

ok got the parking lights an hatch trigger working. now i am still having a problem with the remote start. i spoke with a friends buddy who installs alarms and he said he would have to program the brain with bit writter, any other option around this? cause its annoying to have to program the system everytime before getting out the car to remote start.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

bit writter? on a 97, there is no factory alarm .... dont think a bypass is needed.


----------



## bmorei9s06 (Jan 19, 2010)

right. what if i were to put the alarm in auto transmission mode?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

then it wouldnt check for the neutral safety to be active.


----------



## bmorei9s06 (Jan 19, 2010)

ok. how do i put it in auto transmission mode


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

umm....disconnect the neutral saftey wire from the transmission and ground it down to the chassie?


----------

